# Flunder, raubfisch oder friedfisch



## 45erFlunder (8. Juni 2013)

Sorry für die frage. 
Aber mich interressiert ob man die flunder als fried oder raubfisch eingeteilt hat. Kann es mir jemand beantworten?  Lg mike


----------



## Andy Antitackle (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Flunder, raubfisch oder friedfisch*

Die Flunder ist ein Augenjäger die besonders auf Bewegung und grelle Farben steht und sich leicht reizen lässt.
Beißt auch auf Hering, Wittlingsfetzen (letzte Woche gerade erlebt) und ist definitiv ein Räuber !

Andy Antitackle


----------



## Boedchen (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Flunder, raubfisch oder friedfisch*

Biologisch gehört sie zu den Plattfischen, diese wiederum zu den Knochenfischen. vergleichbar mit dem Süsswasser wäre es ein Raubfisch. 
MFG


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Flunder, raubfisch oder friedfisch*

Man hat mir mal erzählt, das Plattfische ursprünglich von Barschen abstammen...

Jedenfalls sind Plattfische räuberisch veranlagt.


----------



## degl (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Flunder, raubfisch oder friedfisch*

Wobei die Frage interessant ist(für mich)............leben im Meer überhaupt Friedfische?

Meeräsche als Algenfresser vielleicht?

gruß degl


----------



## Elgar (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Flunder, raubfisch oder friedfisch*

Riesenhai, Walhai, sind reine Planktonlutscher


----------



## BERND2000 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Flunder, raubfisch oder friedfisch*

Friedfisch oder Raubfisch, was ist das eigentlich ?
Ist der Aal ein Raubfisch weil er Zähne besitzt, ist dann aber der Rapfen kein Raubfisch weil er eben keine Zähne hat ?
Fast jeder Fisch nimmt was er kriegen kann, im Aquarium erlebte ich Karpfen und vor allem die Schleie als geschickte Jäger.
Die Flunder wird wohl beides sein.
So wie Barsch, Aal oder Forelle.

Kann man Haie, oder Rochen mit einer Flunder (Knochenfisch) vergleichen weil beide im Wasser leben oder ähnlich aussehen?
Entwicklungsgeschichtlich sind die weiter von einander entfernt wie Blauwal zum Menschen.
Vielleicht gar Mensch zu Flunder.


----------



## peiner freak (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Flunder, raubfisch oder friedfisch*

Raubfisch...


----------



## 45erFlunder (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Flunder, raubfisch oder friedfisch*

Super jungs. Hab ich mir auch so gedacht. Also platte gleich gelegenheitsjaeger, ab un zu ma en fisch aber auch viel wuermer etc. Also auf jedenfall ein gelegenheits raubfisch  richtig gelle  ?


----------

